# Halloween



## UAE_BOY (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey guys / girls 

can u please tell me some places were they celebrate halloween in egypt?
or if any1 can invite me at his place  i would really appreciate it


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

UAE_BOY said:


> Hey guys / girls
> 
> can u please tell me some places were they celebrate halloween in egypt?
> or if any1 can invite me at his place  i would really appreciate it


There's a lot of stuff going on.....

Ace Club in Maadi has a Halloween party Friday night, but I am not sure if non-members are allowed in.... Check out their website (Google them).

You can also Google the BCA to see what their party schedule is--they have a few locations scattered about Cairo.


----------



## UAE_BOY (Oct 25, 2010)

txlstewart said:


> There's a lot of stuff going on.....
> 
> Ace Club in Maadi has a Halloween party Friday night, but I am not sure if non-members are allowed in.... Check out their website (Google them).
> 
> You can also Google the BCA to see what their party schedule is--they have a few locations scattered about Cairo.


Thanx Mate !!


----------

